# eth0 procura ip depois de removida com rc-update [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Boas,

Estou a fazer pequenos ajustes no kernel e tenho de reiniciar o pc frequentemente já começo a perder a cabeça com a placa de rede tenho sempre de esperar pelo time out do dhcp ....

Com não tenho rede em casa utilizo o rc-update para tirar do arranque os serviços net.lo e net.eth0 mas mesmo assim a placa de rede fica sempre no arranque a procura de dhcp server ....

Tirei tambem o servico netmount mas o efeito e o mesmo ...

Tenho outro PC com kernel 2.4 e não tenho problemas neste tenho kernel 2.6 e não consigo tirar a placa de rede do arranque ... sera que e alguma opção no kernel ???

Sempre que o pc reinicia tenho a seguinte mensagem ...

Device Initiated services : net.eth0 

... e pouco depois comeca a procura de um dhcp server  :Sad: 

Se o pc estivesse ligado todo o dia não me importava mas de 10 em 10 minutos da comigo em doido ....  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Em ambos os pc's tenho a placa de rede como modulo pelo que não percebo sera que tenho de tirar tambem o modulo do arranque no kernel 2.6 ???

----------

## tcunha

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
> Estou a fazer pequenos ajustes no kernel e tenho de reiniciar o pc frequentemente já começo a perder a cabeça com a placa de rede tenho sempre de esperar pelo time out do dhcp ....
> 
> Com não tenho rede em casa utilizo o rc-update para tirar do arranque os serviços net.lo e net.eth0 mas mesmo assim a placa de rede fica sempre no arranque a procura de dhcp server ....
> ...

 

Edita o ficheiro /etc/conf.d/rc, e coloca em RC_PLUG_SERVICES !net.*

HTH.

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Obrigado pela dica funcionou.....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Até agora só tinha encontrado referencia de como desligar os serviços ....

Já tenho no kernel  suporte para som, framebufer e bootsplash estão falta-me acertar usb/scsi, apm e nvidia mas agora vai ser mais rapido mais uma vez obrigado ...  :Cool: 

----------

## thiagonunes

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Estou a fazer pequenos ajustes no kernel e tenho de reiniciar o pc frequentemente já começo a perder a cabeça com a placa de rede tenho sempre de esperar pelo time out do dhcp ....
> 
> 

 

É só fixar um ip na placa que não precisa esperar pelo timeout.

 *Quote:*   

> Com não tenho rede em casa utilizo o rc-update para tirar do arranque os serviços net.lo e net.eth0 mas mesmo assim a placa de rede fica sempre no arranque a procura de dhcp server ....
> 
> 

 

Tirar o net.lo da inicialização vai fazer com que vários programas que procuram por essa interface não funcionem corretamente. Por exemplo, a inicialização do kde. Em nenhum momento a documentação do gentoo fala sobre retirar esse serviço do runlevel boot e é muito provavel que surjam alguns problemas estranho em decorrência disso.

 *Quote:*   

> Tirei tambem o servico netmount mas o efeito e o mesmo ...
> 
> 

 

Ainda tem alguém chamando esse serviço como dependêcia, tem que procurar quem é. Isso continua acontecendo? Mostre o seu rc-status aqui para dar uma idéia.

 *Quote:*   

> Tenho outro PC com kernel 2.4 e não tenho problemas neste tenho kernel 2.6 e não consigo tirar a placa de rede do arranque ... sera que e alguma opção no kernel ???
> 
> 

 

Isso não tem nada a ver com o kernel, inclusive seria uma terrível (e incabível) quebra na arquitetura de um sistema linux deixar que o kernel possa influenciar em quais scripts vão rodar no boot.

 *Quote:*   

> Sempre que o pc reinicia tenho a seguinte mensagem ...
> 
> Device Initiated services : net.eth0 
> 
> 

 

Isso aconteceu comigo recentemente, mas resolvi de outra maneira. Descobri que o arquivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules possui uma regra de udev que assossia o mac address da placa de rede ao número da interface dela, ou seja, a primeira placa de rede encontrada ao se bootar o sistema pela primeira vez será considerada eth0 e todas as outras instaladas posteriormente jamais serão eth0. Então resolvi o problema comentando a linha relativa a placa de rede rebelde.

Mas de fato a solução do meu "chará sem agá' é mais bonita e mais correta.

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Obrigado pela resposta, so hoje e que voltei a pegar no PC estou a instalar aos poucos pois não tenho muito tempo disponivel ....

Aqui esta o output de rc-status --all

Lamento o formato fiz rc-status --all >> status.txt e no windows aparece assim ..... se souberes de uma forma de mudar a apresentação do output avisa ....

```

Runlevel: [36;01mboot[0m

 bootmisc                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 checkfs                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 checkroot                                                          [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 clock                                                              [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 consolefont                                                        [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 hostname                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 keymaps                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 localmount                                                         [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 modules                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 rmnologin                                                          [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 splash                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 urandom                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

Runlevel: [36;01mdefault[0m

 local                                                              [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 numlock                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 syslog-ng                                                          [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

Runlevel: [36;01mnonetwork[0m

 local                                                              [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

Runlevel: [36;01msingle[0m

Runlevel: [36;01mUNASSIGNED[0m

 crypto-loop                                                        [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 cupsd                                                              [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 dbus                                                               [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 esound                                                             [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 hald                                                               [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 hdparm                                                             [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 net.eth0                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 net.lo                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 netmount                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 nscd                                                               [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 rsyncd                                                             [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 samba                                                              [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 slapd                                                              [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 slurpd                                                             [34;01m[ [31;01mstopped  [34;01m][0m

 sshd                                                               [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted  [34;01m][0m

 xdm

```

----------

## tcunha

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

> Mas de fato a solução do meu "chará sem agá' é mais bonita e mais correta.

 

Concordo.

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Lamento o formato fiz rc-status --all >> status.txt e no windows aparece assim ..... se souberes de uma forma de mudar a apresentação do output avisa ....

 

rc-status --all -nc

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Runlevel: [36;01mboot[0m
> ...

 

Reparei que tens o {netmount,sshd} started apesar de não estarem no default runlevel e de dependerem do net:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/netmount ineed

net portmap
```

```
sudo /etc/init.d/sshd ineed

net
```

Mas se quiseres as eth? down e a lo up basta substituires no ficheiro /etc/conf.d/rc !net.* por !net.eth*

Outra solução pode passar por apagares os symlinks net.eth? na /etc/init.d

HTH.

----------

## baldeante

 *tiagocunha wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *baldeante wrote:*   Lamento o formato fiz rc-status --all >> status.txt e no windows aparece assim ..... se souberes de uma forma de mudar a apresentação do output avisa .... 
> 
> rc-status --all -nc
> ...

 

Obrigado pela dica ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reparei que tens o {netmount,sshd} started apesar de não estarem no default runlevel e de dependerem do net:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

O netmout estava neste momento started porque estava a utilizar a net.eth0 e a net.lo mas quando desligo estas duas o netmount fica desligado, quanto ao ssh so o vou desligar depois de ter a instalação completa ou antes se me prender o arranque mais que os seguntos que leva a carregar e eu me comecar a passar dos carretos outra vez ....

Quanto ao ineed ate agora desconhecia a sua utilização mas fica a nota para a proxima já posso ver as depedencias dos servicos sem chagar o pessoal aqui no forum ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mas se quiseres as eth? down e a lo up basta substituires no ficheiro /etc/conf.d/rc !net.* por !net.eth*
> 
> Outra solução pode passar por apagares os symlinks net.eth? na /etc/init.d
> ...

 

Apagar os symlinks na /etc/init.d nao vai impedir que eu os possa reiniciar com /etc/init.d/net.lo start && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ????

----------

## tcunha

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Apagar os symlinks na /etc/init.d nao vai impedir que eu os possa reiniciar com /etc/init.d/net.lo start && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ????

 

Não tinha percebido que querias usar a eth0 quando o sistema estivesse em funcionamento.   :Embarassed: 

Sendo assim é melhor colocares temporariamente !net.eth* no /etc/conf.d/rc ficando assim a if lo0 up e as eth* down.

----------

## baldeante

 *tiagocunha wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Apagar os symlinks na /etc/init.d nao vai impedir que eu os possa reiniciar com /etc/init.d/net.lo start && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ???? 
> 
> Não tinha percebido que querias usar a eth0 quando o sistema estivesse em funcionamento.  
> 
> Sendo assim é melhor colocares temporariamente !net.eth* no /etc/conf.d/rc ficando assim a if lo0 up e as eth* down.

 

Em casa não tenho rede ou internet só preciso de ter a placa de rede activa quando trago o pc para o trabalho é nestas alturas em que aproveito para actualizar o sistema ou instalar algum pacote em falta e nessa altura geralmente activo a placa  de rede e todos os serviços relacionados com o mesmo .

So vou passar a ter a rede activa quando encontrar uma placa wireless decente para instalar no gentoo uma vez que tenho alguns vizinhos com redes abertas   :Wink: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *tiagocunha wrote:*    *baldeante wrote:*   Apagar os symlinks na /etc/init.d nao vai impedir que eu os possa reiniciar com /etc/init.d/net.lo start && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ???? 
> 
> Não tinha percebido que querias usar a eth0 quando o sistema estivesse em funcionamento.  
> 
> Sendo assim é melhor colocares temporariamente !net.eth* no /etc/conf.d/rc ficando assim a if lo0 up e as eth* down. 
> ...

 

Aconselho vivamente o pacote ethtool - permite resolver muitos destes problemas.

----------

